# Stainless Steel Dog Boxes ?



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I am in the market for a new box and was thinking of going stainless. I have been working with metal for over 20 years and have saw some stainless that would rust. I know this is a very low grade that is rusting ( even a magnet will stick to some ) I was just wondering if anyone had ever seen any boxes from the top name box builders that have rusted?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## BigDog0554 (Oct 21, 2011)

www.dogboxes.co Never going to rust


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

Just did some research on boxes. I went with the NorthStar. Can't rust, less expensive, and lifetime warranty. The may not look as fancy as a stainless but I think they are more functional. The one I ordered has top storage and is completly insulated. NorthStar also has great customer service.


----------

